# Can we recycle the old lawn sod?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you should let it compost first.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Till it in right where it is...


----------



## yyang85 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. What is the best way to compost them?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

leave in the sun in a pile. Turn once a week. Keep moist. Composting is for gardens or soil conditioning. As Bondo posted, for lawns, just rototill under and leave the grass there.


----------



## yyang85 (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you suggest that we do not have to removed the old lawn sod away, we can just rototill it and leave them under the new top soil?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yyang85 said:


> Did you suggest that we do not have to removed the old lawn sod away, we can just rototill it and leave them under the new top soil?


Yes, that is what is normally done. I use a starter/weed preventive fertilizer first, allowing it to set in for three days. Then new top soil, seed, a bit more top soil and cover lightly with shredded hay.


----------

